# Is there something wrong with my honey?



## Dorothy (May 1, 2015)

This honey is about three years old but it solidified like this almost right away. It was an extremely hot summer. Any thoughts? It is Very sweet. Thanks


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Nothing wrong. The honey has crystalized as almost all pure honey will eventually. If the crystals are very fine, it is good to use as is and is referred to as creamed honey. If you want it to be liquid again, simply warm it to about 105 degrees and it will be just like the day you put it in the jar.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Some sources of nectar crystallize very easily. Also, if you had a hot summer and then extracted outside in the heat and brought all that warm honey into your air conditioned house, it can crystallize up on you pretty bad. Doesn't effect the honey though, it just doesn't look nice.


----------

